# lump under skin after crash



## xdeity (Jan 9, 2011)

a couple of weeks ago I came off my bike attempting to avoid a speeding car that came skidding round a bend on my street, when I came off I ended up with a klarge bruise to the right of my shin.

Ive just noticed now that the bruise has gone that there is a solid lump under my skin in the exact same spot, at the centre of where the large bruise was. its about 1cm wide by 1.5 cm long, totally solide, noit painful but slightly uncomfortable to press.

Just rang my docs, cant get in this week to have it checked and dont really want to go to the emergency dept for something thats not even painful.

Anyone have any ideas what it could be? anyone suffered similar after an injury?


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Sounds like a calcified hematoma - goggle it to find links such as this
Myositis Ossificans, Bruises Turning To Bone, Calcified Hematoma


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

I've had this happen but it was a long time ago. Bruised my elbow pretty severely then, when the bruise finally went away, a large non-painful lump formed. It was just as you described. I went to the doctor, he suspected a calcification and did x-rays. That was exactly what it was so he....did nothing. It re-absorbed on it's own. He did put me temporarily on a low-calcium diet to (hopefully) speed up the process. The x-rays were to make sure it wasn't something more serious.

Hope that helps.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

Gasp4Air said:


> Sounds like a calcified hematoma - goggle it to find links such as this
> Myositis Ossificans, Bruises Turning To Bone, Calcified Hematoma


Either that or you didn't clean the wound good enough and there's maybe some gravel or something in there.


----------



## xdeity (Jan 9, 2011)

cheers, the skin wasn't broken on my leg, only on my arms and shoulder so it wont be anything like gravel.

I'll have a look at the calcified haematoma thing, but sounds like nothing serious which is a relief.

Thanks peeps


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

xdeity said:


> cheers, the skin wasn't broken on my leg, only on my arms and shoulder so it wont be anything like gravel.
> 
> I'll have a look at the calcified haematoma thing, but sounds like nothing serious which is a relief.
> 
> Thanks peeps


Disclaimer: I am not a doctor. I don't play one on TV. I didn't stay at a motel 6 last night. I googled it. Bruise calcification has happened to me and others and my dog. If you are concerned, let your doc have the last word.


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

A friend of mine got something like that on his forearm after a crash. 

He had to have it surgically ground down since it was getting bigger.

Haha, just kidding, I think it went away on it's own without any medical attention.


----------



## kaneo13 (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much. It is amazing how many patients I see as a paramedic who present with the same injury. Two days ago I went to a man who was assaulted and he had a hematoma on his forearm about 10cm in diameter. Not painful to touch but someone who has never seen that before would certainly think it was a fracture. As long as you don't develop numbness, tingling, or a cold limb from pressure on surrounding nerves/blood vessels I don't think you have much to worry about.

-Kane


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I smashed my shin on a rail skateboarding about 8 years ago. I had the hugest lump (imagine golf ball) for the longest time but its gone now. I couldnt tell you how long it was raised. I would have to guess over a year. The shin still doesnt have feeling there to this day. Hope yours heals better than mine.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

xdeity said:


> cheers, the skin wasn't broken on my leg, only on my arms and shoulder so it wont be anything like gravel.
> 
> I'll have a look at the calcified haematoma thing, but sounds like nothing serious which is a relief.
> 
> Thanks peeps


Ahhh I see. I just reread your post and saw that you said you only bruised it.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

I hit my shin hard on my pedal when I crashed back in August. I ended up with a lump on my shin similar to what you described, but it recently went away. There is still a very small lump there but it's mostly gone now.


----------

